# hotel floor collapse



## cda (Mar 8, 2010)

http://www.justnews.com/news/22770100/detail.html

http://www.justnews.com/slideshow/news/ ... etail.html


----------



## Gene Boecker (Mar 8, 2010)

Re: hotel floor collapse

Wow!

"Crack, crack, we go down!"


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 8, 2010)

Re: hotel floor collapse

Ouch, that scares me since I think I spent the night there once back in the day when that was the cool place (not south beach) and I still can’t call them Miami-Dade because they will always be Metro to me.

BTW.........I have a really funny story about a time when I applied for a job with Metro Dade Fire Rescue...........


----------



## RJJ (Mar 9, 2010)

Re: hotel floor collapse

It will be interesting to find out what cause the collapse!  :roll:


----------



## cda (Mar 9, 2010)

Re: hotel floor collapse

overweight americans


----------



## packsaddle (Mar 9, 2010)

Re: hotel floor collapse

I predict it is the result of a sinkhole.


----------



## Gene Boecker (Mar 9, 2010)

Re: hotel floor collapse

I'm betting is was poor construction materials - imported from Haiti by a guy who bought them from a Russian who had old Soviet supplies once delivered to Cuba.


----------

